# blood in urine



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I took bella to the groomer this morning and when we got home she RAN to her pee pad and although she peed a huge amount, it was clear. She went to sit on the couch and before she even made it there she came back to her pad and went two more times, and both times there was blood in her urine. Has this happened to anyone else? Is Dr. Jaime available? Normally I would just put her in the car and drive to the vet but since we just got back home I really feel bad making her drive all that way again. How do I know if this is serious enough to warrant a vet visit? is waiting for her to pee one more time too long to wait? Thanks


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

sounds like a UTI to me... you would still need to take her to the vet to get treatment. i'd take her just to find out what it is tho. hugs to you and bella.











> *Symptoms of UTI infection in pets
> 
> Urinary tract infections (UTIs) are uncomfortable and extremely painful. They tend to be more common in cats than dogs and can be caused by bacterial infection, bladder stones or urolithiasis (stones in the urinary tract).
> 
> ...


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Thank you for the info Carrie








She doesn't have any of those symptoms (so far) except for the blood. She urinated again five minutes ago and no blood this time, I'm confused. I'm not sure if she used her pad before the groomer this morning, do you think it could be that she just waited too long to go? I have no medical background, so everyone feel free to tell me thats impossible if it is. Thanks


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

If there is blood in her urine, something is not normal. I would definitely take her to the vet. 

I understand what you're saying about her going again and there being no blood. My first Maltese, Rosebud, had UTI's a lot and I remember at first thinking all was OK now since there wasn't blood on a subsequent urination. But I learned that that doesn't mean everything is OK ... unfortunately.

Hugs to Bella.....


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Could they check for a UTI if I just ran a urine sample down to the local vet (without having to bring Bella to our regular vet 30 miles away)? If so, how in the world do you collect a urine sample? I'm picturing Bella peeing in a cup


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I dont see why they couldnt run a test for you. Call and ask. To get the sample, I use an old soup ladle. when she squats, I am right behind her!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Could they check for a UTI if I just ran a urine sample down to the local vet (without having to bring Bella to our regular vet 30 miles away)? If so, how in the world do you collect a urine sample? I'm picturing Bella peeing in a cup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does she pee on pads? If so, turn the pad with the plastic side up and the pee will just sit on the top. Then if you have a syringe of some sort you would just suction it up in to a cup for transporting. I've also used the ladle like Janet suggested. Just as soon as you see her squat put the ladle in the area and you can get a sample that way. If you end up waiting a while before taking it, be sure to refrigerate it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It does sound like UTI... and/or possible crystals or passed a little stone. My Missy had UTIs ( unfortunately she also had a major bladder problem but this is pretty rare so I won't even go there) ... and I had to collect and test urine on a regular basis. I used a styro cup cut down to about 1 & 1/2 to 2 inch height. When she squatted, I just pushed it in from behind. The fact the blood disappeared doesn't mean "alls well" so do get it checked asap. If UTI the sooner you 'attack" the infection the quicker and easier to clear it up. You will need antibiotics... and they should also test for crystals.
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Bella uses the absorbent pee pads, so I guess I will just wait for her to head over there and be ready with something to catch it. I think I will definitely take a sample to the vet. I would hate to get all the way there and Bella have no pee left to give them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ditto. It's probably a uti. Take her or a sample (they may want to draw a sterile sample there rather than have you bring one in) to the vet asap. They are very uncomfortable and get worse quickly.

Treatment is usually pretty simple, just some oral antibiotics. My vet likes to give an injectable antibiotic first, to jumpstart the cure.

Keep us posted!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm going to call the vet now and see if I can bring her in today (they've never said no, just want them to know I'm coming). It will probably be late this afternoon before I'm back home, but I will update everyone as soon as we walk in the door. Thanks for all the advice everyone, as much as I love reading all the happy stories at SM, the health forum is my favorite place here just becuase I know I'm not alone when I'm in a panic (again).


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I hope she is OK


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yup needs a vet...can be uti or stones.....u may just let the vet get a sample at the clinic....its a better sample if the vet retrieves it and not free catch...so try not to let her pee when u go hope the meds will do the trick


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

We'll be waiting for a good report!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Feel better little Bella!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

The receptionist said they were really busy today and that if I brought Bella in she would have to stay overnight







. I made an appointment for the morning because I know no one stays there overnight. At least this way if she absolutely needs a vet immediately I will be with her and can call the emergency number to get someone to meet me at the clinic right away. I wish I could have got her in today, but I'm not terribly worried since Bella is playing normally, eating normally, and seems to be herself. She did pee again earlier and didn't seem to be in any kind of pain or feel discomfort, she just looked at me like I was a nut for watching her pee. Also, not that it means anything, but there was no blood (at least to the naked eye) this time either. I guess I'll have to see what the vet says tomorrow, but Bella seems to be feeling fine for now.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> The receptionist said they were really busy today and that if I brought Bella in she would have to stay overnight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could have been that she just had some crystals in her urine and it caused some bleeding. If you are curious if there is hidden blood in her urine you can pick up some urine test strips at the drugstore. I used them for Rosebud and they are very helpful.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=265158
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'll do that. 
The other receptionist just called me and told me I would have to drop Bella off tomorrow and leave her for a while. She said not to let her use her pad after waking up in the morning too, which worries me because if they put her in a cage and don't get to her for hours she will just hold it--she won't want to mess up her space. Wouldn't that make the problem worse if it is a UTI? I know they're busy people, but I don't know if I want to drop her off and wonder all day of they've gotten to her yet, meanwhile she will probably catch some other sickness from the other animals








I guess I will see how she is the rest of the day and probably drop her off in the morning at the vet.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

JMO, but I think they are making this into a much bigger deal than it is. When I was "vet shopping" when I first moved to Raleigh, my older kitty who was prone to uti's got one. I took her to this new vet at 2:00 when they first opened after lunch and they claimed they had to keep her to get a urine sample. I explained that my vet in NY always expressed the urine for a sample, but they insisted...said I could pick her up before closing. Apparently they put her in a cage with a box with no litter to try to collect a speciman that way. Of course, Fanny refused to go and they insisted she stay over night.

I called first thing the next morning and they said she still hadn't gone, that she would still have to stay. At this point I was frantic, imagining how uncomforatble she must be. Still they claimed no one could express her urine or get a sample any other way. I finally said I was coming to pick her up and take her to another vet and lo and behold, they called me right back and somehow the vet had magically figured out how to express her urine!

They charged me a fortune for a simple uti and that was the last they saw of me!

I'm sure Bella just has a run of the mill uti, but blood in the urine can indicate crystals or stones that can cause blockage. That can be a life threatening emergency. JMO, but I want a vet who can see my babies when they need to be seen.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I agree 100%, I think they could have worked me in or least agreed to let me wait in the morning in the lobby. I'm trying not to be too confrontational with them though anyway since they're the only vet I trust in my area. Vet shopping here is like pulling teeth. I think I'll take her in tomorrow and just politely insist on wating for Bella, I don't think she will go in the cage either, they're too smart for that.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

we dont expect a dog to go in a cage..we prefer to stick a needle in the bladder to get it...its the best way if u r looking for bacteria, b/c if it is a free catch sample or one that is expressed u can get false positives of bacteria


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> She said not to let her use her pad after waking up in the morning too, which worries me because if they put her in a cage and don't get to her for hours she will just hold it--she won't want to mess up her space. Wouldn't that make the problem worse if it is a UTI?[/B]


My Allie was the Queen of UTI's.







She would get them about every 3 months, like clockwork. I usually had to bring in my own "specimen", which is no easy task, let me tell ya!







My neighbors probably thought I was nuts following my poor doggie around in the backyard with an aluminum pie tin! LOL!!! Anyway, sometimes, my vet would be ok with me just dropping off the sample without bringing Allie into the office if I suspected she had a UTI.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> we dont expect a dog to go in a cage..we prefer to stick a needle in the bladder to get it...its the best way if u r looking for bacteria, b/c if it is a free catch sample or one that is expressed u can get false positives of bacteria[/B]


That's exactly what the wonderful vets that I have now do. I have those test strips because Lady gets chronic uti's because of her diabetes, but they always retest her when I bring her in. They always see her the same day, too.

I had a uti once in my life. They are very, very uncomfortable! I wouldn't want to wait a day to see my doctor so I would not be happy with any vet who told me my baby would have to wait.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Just an update, I'm still very worried, and Bella is still acting like everythings normal. I called another vet just to see if they would see her today and had no luck. I live in a rural area, and I swear these people have messed up priorites or something. If she were a cow, they would see her today, no kidding. I'll drop back in tomorrow and let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Just an update, I'm still very worried, and Bella is still acting like everythings normal. I called another vet just to see if they would see her today and had no luck. I live in a rural area, and I swear these people have messed up priorites or something. If she were a cow, they would see her today, no kidding. I'll drop back in tomorrow and let everyone know how it goes.[/B]


I know about the small town vets all right







, everything has to be at there time.







I wish more vets were like Jaimie. I'll be watching for updates on Bella, and I will most definately be praying for her hugs to you


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I'm confused. Why would you ever want to leave a doggie at a vet overnight if no one is going to be there? Our vets do that and I've always wondered the reasoning.








Tell 'em if they have to keep Bella in a cage that you'll need one big enough for both of you....nicely....of course.

Is it possible that the groomer nicked her?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

we keep dogs overnight if they r stable but they need to be confined like for back injuries and such. if they r not stable they go to er. also we r a boarding facility and if the owner cant make it back the next day to drop the dog off they will have the dog stay for boarding.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella and I are finally home from the vet. I'm confused. Basically I was given antibiotics for Bella (Clavamox Drops) and the Dr. sent off something to a lab somewhere. I know she must have explained herself better than that, but I need to start taking a tape recorder because by the time I got home all I knew was that they sent a sample off (something about sediment in her urine??) and I still don't know anything. She said the results will be back in 7-10 days. Maybe some of you can help me out, this is whats listed on my receipt:
Presurgical Labwork (blood work)
Radiograph
Urinalysis-Cystocentensis)
Culture and Sensitivity (what they have to send off to a lab)
I feel like the vet doesn't know whats wrong yet, she said there was a lot of blood in Bella's urine and she thinks its contained to the bladder, not coming from the kidneys? She said that as if its a good thing, but I'm so lost. She said she didn't find bacteria. She warned me some stones don't show up on radiograph, and I'm under the impression that's why she sent a sample to the lab? I'll be giving her the antibiotic and counting the days, I'm calling them in exactly seven days to see if they have results yet. I just hope Bella's not in pain. It was such a long day, I told them Bella wouldn't pee in the cage or even for them outside, I offered to bring a sample or one of her pee pads, and I also told them to just skip all that and use the method Jamie described for the best sample, yet when I arrived at 2:30 to pick Bella up the vet was out to lunch still, and the receptionist told me Bella still had not urinated for them. I told them that I had wanted them to use the other way to begin with, but the afternoon receptionist wasn't aware of anything I had told the morning receptionist. Anyway, long story short, I insited on waiting for the vet and I told the vet we needed to do it soon because Bella had been in there since 8 AM with no food and with a full bladder. What a day, sorry for the lenghty post, if any one has any advice, or understands what the vet is trying to say, fill me in







I'm going to give Bella her medicine, eat dinner, and go to bed, but I'll be back first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Well I tried sleeping, didn't work. I keep trying to remember everything the vet said and I can't remember anything! Do any of you have this problem? I really am going to take a tape recorder next time. Why didn't I just record her on my cell phone?? Duh.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the cystocentesis was the sticking needle in bladder.....culture and sensitivity is where they see if the urine grows any bacteria...and that is why it takes long b/c u have to wait and see if ne thing grows. and also it checks if there is bacteria, which antibiotic will kill it best.
i dont know if they did urinalysis in house or sent that part off too...but that looks at protein, specific gravity, blood, white blood cells, crystals, etc in urine with dip stick and under microscope.

clavamox is a good med for UTIs so it should make her feel better. and i guess the blood work told her it was most likely not kidneys b/c they were normal on bloodwork


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I KNOW EXACTALLY WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT. OUR VET SHOWED US MUFFYS XRAY AND TALKED ABOUT THINGS BUT I DIDN'T GET IT ALL. I NEED TO TAKE A TAPE RECORDER NEXT TIME. I JUST WANT YOU TO KNOW I HAVE BEEN PRAYING FOR BELLA AND WILL CONTINUE, TRY AND GET SOME REST,HUGS TO YOU.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> the cystocentesis was the sticking needle in bladder.....culture and sensitivity is where they see if the urine grows any bacteria...and that is why it takes long b/c u have to wait and see if ne thing grows. and also it checks if there is bacteria, which antibiotic will kill it best.
> i dont know if they did urinalysis in house or sent that part off too...but that looks at protein, specific gravity, blood, white blood cells, crystals, etc in urine with dip stick and under microscope.
> 
> clavamox is a good med for UTIs so it should make her feel better. and i guess the blood work told her it was most likely not kidneys b/c they were normal on bloodwork[/B]


Thank you! Normally my memory isn't so bad, I just turn to mush in doctors offices. They did do the urinalyis in house, but she just didn't sound very conclusive about anything. She mentioned that it could be anything from stones, UTI, a tumor, she went on and on and somewhere in there I had a little panic attack and turned my ears off accidentaly.



> I KNOW EXACTALLY WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT. OUR VET SHOWED US MUFFYS XRAY AND TALKED ABOUT THINGS BUT I DIDN'T GET IT ALL. I NEED TO TAKE A TAPE RECORDER NEXT TIME. I JUST WANT YOU TO KNOW I HAVE BEEN PRAYING FOR BELLA AND WILL CONTINUE, TRY AND GET SOME REST,HUGS TO YOU.[/B]


Thank you, Bella and I appreciate your prayers. I think i will try to sleep again, Bella would probably be more comfortable in bed than on the couch


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, don't worry







I'm sure she'll be fine. The vet just want to say all that to cover all the possibilities that doesn't mean anything yet. whatever it is it will be treatable. and I think if she was in pain she would make some kind of noise. ok, now go to bed


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I hesitate to write this but ....

I want to say.. if stones are ruled out..PLEASE get a sonogram!! Likely stones iare the problem and I don't want to scare you ....but I can't NOT say something... My Missy did have a tumor and if her vet hadn't immediately done a sonogram right away.. (yes we had infection, but antibiotic cleared it ,but blood remained) Missy's 'success' dealing with the tumor would not have been good.
The thinking was....sonogram was to rule out the "nasty" first!! as it was critical to get on the stick if it was a problem... and if all was well..we had lots of time to deal with infection/stones/crystals. If a tumor... you don't have the luxury of time. By doing the sonogram it saved Missy's life!
I was in contact with a DR. at the university of NC ( head of urology/surgical) and she said they were stressing to their students to be "aggressive' in ruling out this TCC of the bladder. She said time of is of the essence with this particular issue and that getting that ruled out immediately!!! was critical to good outcome. If nothing..then horray!... THEN do the investigating to the other less invasive problems. She even asked if she could use Missy as a case study for her students.. using a 'real" pooch to show what a difference quick action can make.

Now I will tell you... this only happens in about 1-2% of pooches... so NOT COMMON!!! But unfortunately it mimics UTI...with little other symptoms. When left undetected.. and later. when an obvious problem does arise.. it often has already taken hold.
I always hesitate to post about this . I truly hate to scare people..but knowing personally how critical early detection is.. I couldn't live with myself knowing what I know.. and say nothing..on the remote chance that it "Is" . I know I wish I had "known" even earlier than I did... but there was really "no-reason" to suspect... she formally had had a couple of UTIs but cleared quickly with antibiotics and UTIs are common in a diabetic pooch which Missy also had. It was the collected sample with no bacteria but blood... no stones showing in the X-ray.. that the vet wanted to go ahead and do the sonogram. Even she didn't really think it was a tumor but wanted to be positive... well it turned out it was.

I want to STRESS!... it is RARE... but something that needs to be RULED OUT!

I'm sorry if I have scared you but I post because I care!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I hope Bella is going to be okay. Hopefully, the meds will do the trick. Prayers are coming your way. 




> *Symptoms of UTI infection in pets
> 
> ...
> Constantly licking their genitals*



Paris licks herself EVERY time after she pees. Is this something I should be concerned with or does anybody else's baby do this?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your support and kind words. I did finally get some sleep last night, I told myself its still possible its just a plain UTI and that if I kept getting all worked up about it I would just scare Bella, so off to sleep I went, after a successful brainwashing at least







I didn't have work today, so I slept until 11 AM







It was great.









Iammomtomissy, first I'm sorry I can't remember your real name, bad memory. Thank you very much for warning me about the sonogram, it is scary but I want to be sure we cover everything it could be, and since Bella is my first Maltese and I'm inexperienced, I appreciate any and all advice you all can offer. I feel better knowing I can come here and benefit from everyones experiences, especially regarding medical matters. The vet mentioned yesterday that in situations like Bella's stones may not show up on radiograph and that there is the slight possibility of a tumor. I hope and pray that's not it, but like you said, its better to check _everything_ out, so if the culture and sensitivity they sent off comes back clean, we will definitely do the sonogram. Do you think its safe to go ahead and wait that long? The lab results should be back in 7-10 days they said. If the lab results are clean and she still has blood in her urine after the antibiotics then I should do the sonogram then right? I think this is what the vet is thinking, but I'd love a second opinion from my SM buddies.















Thank you to everyone and hugs to you all















Whether its a simple UTI, or whatever else, I love coming here for advice and support




> I hope Bella is going to be okay. Hopefully, the meds will do the trick. Prayers are coming your way.
> 
> 
> QUOTE





> *Symptoms of UTI infection in pets
> 
> ...
> Constantly licking their genitals*



Paris licks herself EVERY time after she pees. Is this something I should be concerned with or does anybody else's baby do this?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Bella has always done that, I think she just wanted to be clean. She did it way back when she a little bitty puppy before the UTI or whatever she has now. I think its just a symptom of a UTI if its constant, not just right after they pee.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

I really hope Bella is ok and that everything is back to normal soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, I think you vet has a handle on this and since she has mentioned the remote possibility.. she'd be on top of it.
The specialist told me the too many vets play around too long with the "minor stuff" before just going and ruling this out. I believe this is because it is not that common, and often they don't want to be accused of "pushing" tests. ..and since it is uncommon...don't want to frighten the owners. I know owners who tend to feel that way as well.
However MY thinking is...IF it IS a problem...putting your head in the sand isn't going to make it go away.. it must be checked out!
I told my vet long ago..if there is even a remote possiblitly there is any serious issue..I want to "go-there" first! .. do whatever to confirm or rule out.. then go from there.
In the contacts I've had with other dogs with this type tumor.. most said there vets "messed around for months" before FINALLY they suggested the sonogram and even brought up the possibility of tumor!.. and that's when it was found.
You vet has made you aware and sounds like there will be follow up if need be.
Again 98-99% of the cases are nothing as bad as this!!
Just that if one is in that 1-2%.. it makes all the difference in the world!
Will be praying all this is a moot issue and it is an easy fix!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> Yes, I think you vet has a handle on this and since she has mentioned the remote possibility.. she'd be on top of it.
> The specialist told me the too many vets play around too long with the "minor stuff" before just going and ruling this out. I believe this is because it is not that common, and often they don't want to be accused of "pushing" tests. ..and since it is uncommon...don't want to frighten the owners. I know owners who tend to feel that way as well.
> However MY thinking is...IF it IS a problem...putting your head in the sand isn't going to make it go away.. it must be checked out!
> I told my vet long ago..if there is even a remote possiblitly there is any serious issue..I want to "go-there" first! .. do whatever to confirm or rule out.. then go from there.
> ...










Thank you








I will post the results of the lab work as soon as I know anything, I wish it didn't take 7 days, but nothing I can do about that, I'll just give Bella lots of belly rubs and hope for the best. She likes her antibiotic, it has beef flaovoring in it, so that will help out tons.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

update: The vet called me this morning and the lab didn't find bacteria. She wants me to refill Bella's antibiotic when it runs out (tomorrow) and bring her in for another urinalysis when the second round of antibiotics is finished. She warned me that if the second urinalysis still shows blood we will need to do more diagnostic work, and that even if there is no blood by then she will still need to be on antibioitic for a few more weeks. I don't know how I feel about it all today. one one hand I'm upset the culture she sent to the lab isn't offering any clues at all, on the other hand, Bella is eating and playing normally and I feel fortunate she doesn't seem to be in pain while we wait. I wonder why we aren't doing more testing _now_ but I trust my vet and Bella is ok. I didn't know they could have a UTI and it not show with urinalysis. I hate the wait for answers, and Bella really doesn't appreciate taking medicine twice a day, but I wanted to drop in and tell everyone we're both ok and still waiting.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh, I know how you feel about the wait. I worry myself sick just waiting. I will continue to keep Bella in my prayers.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Prayers for Bella's continued health are being offered up now. The waiting is SO hard.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Waiting is so hard, but at least Bella doesn't seem to be in any pain - that's the real blessing.














's to you and Bella.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella vomited once yesterday and twice today. I called the vet and she said to take her off the antibiotic and if she doesn't get sick anymore by tomorrow we will switch her antibiotic. She's hoping she's just having a reaction to the Clavamox. Bella's playing normally and eating really well, but please keep her in your prayers because we can't do another urinalysis until she's been on her meds for another week and we still don't know what we're dealng with here. I have a good feeling about it, and i'm thinking it could still be a plain old UTI and a bad reaction to the antobiotic, but I worry of course. I also wonder why if its really the antibiotic, why she didn't start vomiting until yesterday, during week two of the medicine? I'll keep you updated, thanks for listening again.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Clavamox is rough on the stomach. I have a cast iron stomach, but can't take its human equivalent, Augmentin. My sister's Jack Russell has chronis uti's but can't take Clavamox either.

It is odd that it took her so long to react to it, though. I get sick with one pill.

They cultured her for bacteria, didn't they? Is it Amoxycillin that she needs? (Clavamox is amoxycillin with a "kick"). Maybe just plain amoxycillin will work.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> Clavamox is rough on the stomach. I have a cast iron stomach, but can't take it's human equivalent, Augmentin. My sister's Jack Russell has chronis uti's but can't take Clavamox either.
> 
> It is odd that it took her so long to react to it, though. I get sick with one pill.
> 
> They cultured her for bacteria, didn't they? Is it Amoxycillin that she needs? (Clavamox is amoxycillin with a "kick"). Maybe just plain amoxycillin will work.[/B]


They did do a culture but when the results came back the vet said they didn't find anything. Her plan is to keep her on antibiotics (a new kind) for another week, then do another urinalysis to see if there is still any blood in her urine. If there is, more tests. If there isn't, then she wants to continue the antibiotics for awhile and thats it.
I thought it was weird too that she just started vomiting now, I don't know what to think. She hasn't had her medicine since 11 this morning though and she ate a lot a few minutes ago, it was good to see.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maybe they'll switch her to Baytril. Lady has chronic uti's because of her diabetes and my vet usually prescribes Baytril.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I hope whatever they do they will put a different flavoring in it this time, lol. Its hard to give her pills, so they gave me the liquid form with a beef flavoring, she's not so fond of it. She was on a cherry flavored medicine after her sugery and she loved that one. Picky girl


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww poor little Bella. I hope she is well again soon.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Poor little Bella







. I hope she gets better soon.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella didn't get sick all night last night or today! I picked up her new medicine today and she'll be starting that tonight. She gave me Baytril tablets and she just has to take one half of one a day. There are 10 pills in there, so I guess that she will be rechecked in 20 days? That seems like such a long time, but I guess she has to give the medicine time to do its thing before we do another urinalysis. I hope I can stand the wait that long, do they normally wait that long before retesting? She was on the other antibiotic for a full seven days already. I'll probably call towards the end of next week to see if we can test yet. If its not a UTI, I don't want to give whatevers going on any time to progress.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The antibiotics will stay in Bella's system for awhile after you finish them, so that's why you have to wait 10 days to recheck.

Baytril is good stuff. Hope it works for Bella!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> The antibiotics will stay in Bella's system for awhile after you finish them, so that's why you have to wait 10 days to recheck.
> 
> Baytril is good stuff. Hope it works for Bella![/B]


Do you think 20 days is too long to wait? She gave me 10 Tablets, 22.7 mg each, and I'm supposed to give Bella only half of one a day, so it will be 20 days before we go back to the vet. Is that normal? That will be 20 days of medicine plus the seven days of the other antibiotic since her first urinalysis. I think I'm paranoid. I asked the vet twice and I still wonder. I was glad she gave her Baytril since you had successs with it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I just want to say I'm so sorry what you're going through. Something like this can be very stressful... the waiting and wondering.... I hope all will be well with Bella soon.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I also would like to say I hope little Bella gets well soon, I hope the new meds work well for her


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella threw up again. I gave her the new medicine at 9:30 and we went to bed around 11. She usually eats some of her dry food and her CET chew right before she falls asleep but she just let the food sit there. Sometime around 2 AM she got sick. I called the vet this morning and she told me to skip the medicine for the weekend and try again Monday night. She said Baytril usually doesn't make them sick and it may just be that she still has some of the Clavamox in her system. I hate this waiting and not knowing whats going on in there. Bella was her normal playful self yesterday until I gave her the medicine, but she needs the medicine to stay better, so were stuck. She's not on any medicine now, as the vet instructed, and she is eating and playing as normal. The way things look now it will be awhile before we can test her again for blood her urine, we have to give the meds time to work and we keep getting delayed, but I'm still optimistic that its a UTI and that she's getting better. I can't see blood in her urine anymore, I know that doesn't count for much since the urinalysis could still find it, even if the naked eye can't, but it still makes me feel better somehow. So do everyones well wishes and prayers


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

sorry for all this waiting business. I'm glad that you can't see any blood anymore. I think she might be already cured. we keep praying


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Thank you very much, I wonder if Bella knows how many friends she has?


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Hi, I am here to check on beautiful Bella and I am hoping that she will continue to improve.







I can't begin to imagine how scary it would be to see blood in urine.







This is another reason of why I like paper training.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I use indoor pads too, and I guess if she went outside it would have taken a lot longer for me to notice the problem. I don't know how UTI's are contracted (if thats even what this is) but I hope she never has another one.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Big














to you and Bella. I know how worried you must be. Indy had a UTI a few weeks ago, he finished his antibiotics and went back for a recheck the other day. They said the UTI was all cleared up, but he still has crystals in his urine







They are having me change his food to see if that helps, but I feel like more should be being done







I hope all goes well for Bella and the next test is all clear


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thoughts and Prayers for you and Bella hope she is better soon


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thinking of Bella, thoughts for you both..
Andrea~


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

good news! Bella took her antibiotic last night and didn't get sick! She ate her night time snack too, 
so I was incredibly relieved. Now we just have to finish this antibiotic (should take 18 days) and then 
we can retest. I'm so glad she didn't get sick this time. Your prayers are working!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know what it's like trying to get the meds right. I have been praying and will continue. Don't you hate the waiting?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Way to go Bella! Keep up the good work.


----------

